# Recommendations



## Zeal (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi. I've been searching for an effective yet non costly bow for quite some time now. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to find one of these. I am looking for a long bow and I dislike the feel of compound bows. Thank you for your time.


----------



## dart68 (Apr 20, 2008)

Zeal said:


> Hi. I've been searching for an effective yet non costly bow for quite some time now. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to find one of these. I am looking for a long bow and I dislike the feel of compound bows. Thank you for your time.


 
Effective for what?  Hunting?  If so, you need to check with your state's regs as to what is legal.  For example, in my state of Colorado a bow must have at least a 35 lb peak draw weight for deer and antelope and a 50 lb draw weight for elk.


----------



## oobergooberkc (May 5, 2008)

I also hate anything other than longbows Ive been shooting longbows for 3 years now since i realized how panzy compounds are. I shoot a 50# Bear Longbow and i would suggest nothing else. As far as cheap goes, it doesnt matter much. Unless you have specific preferences, go to the nearest store that sells longbows and find one you like. ask them to shoot it before you buy it. if they dont have an archery range for you to test it in, then probably dont buy it. Make sure you can get it back to full draw and hold it for a little over a second. Then actually try shooting it. See how it makes the arrow fly, if the arrow dives for thr gournd then you should probably get a stronger bow. for hunting especially with stick bows you need about 40# to kill effectively. I would say that as long as you're in decent physical condition go with a 50# but try shooting it first. Remember not to wimp out on the poundage, most longbows are expensive so if you buy a low poundage bow and then in a year you want one with a heavier draw, then you have to spend ANOTHER 200$ to get a new bow (the cheapest 70# longbow ive ever seen is 400$) whereas compounds have adjustable draw weight so you wouldnt have to consider this as heavily. good luck


----------

